# Almost filled in



## IamNorby (Apr 24, 2017)

Now I want a reel mower and a load of sand but I can't get over the price for a reel.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Good work there.

Used reel is more than good rotary or a ragged out riding? Unless your talking triplex...

Maintenance cost (time and cash) yes


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Looks great! Is that top soil or compost?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Look at used deals. I bought a used GM1000 that cuts beautifully, for $400. You can't buy a new Honda Rotary for that.


----------



## IamNorby (Apr 24, 2017)

Tex86 said:


> Looks great! Is that top soil or compost?


It's Peat moss over compost


----------



## IamNorby (Apr 24, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Look at used deals. I bought a used GM1000 that cuts beautifully, for $400. You can't buy a new Honda Rotary for that.


I guess reel mowersare not a thingdown here in South Texas. I have been searching daily for a usedk e and so far nothing.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

IamNorby said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Look at used deals. I bought a used GM1000 that cuts beautifully, for $400. You can't buy a new Honda Rotary for that.
> ...


How far around you are you looking? It might also be that where you live that St. Augustine is the prevalent grass around you. You might have to make a day of it to find one within driving distance.


----------



## IamNorby (Apr 24, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> IamNorby said:
> 
> 
> > dfw_pilot said:
> ...


The biggest city close to me is 50 miles that's Corpus Christi, the next city bigger would be San Antonio 250+ miles. I have searched both areas and even up to Houston. I'm thinking my best bet would just to get one off the internet and pay for the shipping.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

IamNorby said:


> ...I'm thinking my best bet would just to get one off the internet and pay for the shipping.


If you are wanting a greens mower, that is probably your best bet. I'm also in an area where used reel mowers rarely pop up. LTL freight is usually not too bad.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

IamNorby said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > IamNorby said:
> ...


Check your inbox, sent you a pm. I bought 3 greens mowers from an auction last December and decided to only keep one of them. 2 of them need new homes. I live in the Houston area


----------



## IamNorby (Apr 24, 2017)

Thanks guys.


----------

